
11 Dimensional structures discovered in the brain - mikkom
http://www.newsweek.com/brain-structure-hidden-architecture-multiverse-dimensions-how-brain-works-624300
======
igravious
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548898)

------
djfm
I don't understand what they mean by 11 dimensions. Last I checked we only
have 3 spacial dimensions (exotic theories notwithstanding).

~~~
mcphage
You can have neurons connected to each other in ways that resemble the
geometry of higher dimensions. Like, imagine that the vertices in this image
are neurons, with the edges being connections between them:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/45/Di...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/45/Dimension_levels.svg/700px-
Dimension_levels.svg.png)

------
visarga
What does that even mean? A football team is also a 11 dimensional or 11*N
dimensional.

